

No such thing as business ethics - Seth Godin - TimJRobinson
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/07/no-such-thing-as-business-ethics.html

======
TimJRobinson
What he says about the local store is a constant struggle for me too. Of
course over the long term giving more and building relationships etc is going
to be very rewarding and I love doing that.

But early in the life of a startup it feels like "Man I'm really not making
enough profits, maybe I should just do these short term things (blackhat seo,
hard selling, spam etc) instead until we get ramen profitable, THEN we'll
focus on the long term".

Does/did anyone else struggle with this too? Did you give in or not and how
did that work out for you?

